# Wanted>> 1981 Torker BMX 26" cruiser



## bikesnbuses (Dec 17, 2013)

Looking to replace my 26" Torker cruiser..I bought the bike below from Scott restored it ,rode it for a while..then FOOLISHLY sold it to fund a VW purchase that the seller backed out on me at the last second.. so,NO Torker and NO VW.... so if anyone out there has a Torker 26" cruser,or just frame or frame/fork..Im looking to buy$$$..Just in time for Christmas CASH$$$ PM or email me at bikesnbuses@yahoo.com  good leads also rewarded$$ 
I may be interested in any other BMX cruiser made before 1985 
Thanks,Jeff


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 18, 2013)

*Not a Torker ... but ....*

I have a 26" Powerlite 3 bar cruiser Frame & fork in original Blue .. I also have a COMPLETE chrome Powerlite 3 bar race frame 1 owner original build with blue anno that might be available .... just not sure if I want to let that one go .. let me know if interested & I could send you some pics


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 24, 2013)

Still looking for that 26" Torker~~~~~~~~~


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 1, 2014)

New Years bump======


----------



## klassic cycles (Jan 6, 2014)

Hate to hi-jack the thread but I would be interested in your blue 3 bar Powerlite cruiser.  Mike (209)993-5305


----------



## lemonpeelerman (Aug 28, 2019)

Theres a chrome frame no fork on ebay right now


----------



## Adenw (Jan 6, 2020)

I inherited one.


----------



## bikebozo (Jan 7, 2020)

I want to buy it ,please , Walter branche


----------

